# Commercial deli display brand new



## jmp35766 (Mar 7, 2019)

KoolMore 82" Deli Case and Meat Display Stainless-Steel Refrigerator for Commercial Use, Multi-Tiered Shelves, Curved Glass Front, LED Lighting and Rolling Caster Wheels - 32 cu.ft

Brand new out of box! $3999.99 plus tax is retail!! 

$2500 come get it. Out of stock everywhere! They are on back order until into next year. 

979-479-0865



https://koolmore.com/products/koolmore-82-refrigerated-deli-and-meat-display-case




































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Sent this to a friend who has a grocery store in South Houston. What's your location?


----------



## jmp35766 (Mar 7, 2019)

Bay city tx but can deliver with deposit and if paid for fuel/U-Haul. I only feel comfortable delivering this with a enclosed trailer just to maintain its condition 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmp35766 (Mar 7, 2019)

Sold


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

